# Increased amniotic fluid at 28 weeks



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

good morning,

im currently 28 weeks, and was diagnosed with gestational diabetes at 16 weeks (history of PCOS), im currently on insulin 4x daily.
i had my 28 week growth scan on monday and babys estimated weight ws 2lb 15.5oz, which they said was the very upper end of normal, but its a pettern of growth they look out for so arent overly concerned at the moment. since 22weeks, my funal height has always been about 3-4 cm above my gestational weeks, and midwife sugessted i may have increased amniotic fluid.

At the scan the sonographer reported 'increased fluid' with a deepest pool of 9.1cm........ i saw the consultant who aranged for me to go into the day unit on monday for a scan and monitoring, and further growth scans at 32 and 36 weeks, but didnt really go into any more details when i asked questions.

so, how significant is a 'deepest pool of 9.1cm at 28 weeks- be honest i like to know things!!
is it just a symptom of the GD, or an indicator of something else?
What could it mean for me and baby?- google is a terrible thing!
Are they more likley to reccomend a section because of this, and the GD (its something they have already talked about)

the plan at present was to not let me go past 38weeks, and id be induced, or section depending on size of baby.

Any advice on this would be great!!!

Thanks x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

This is a fairly common thing to happen with diabetes, as the baby has an increased urine output. It's not extremely increased, but they will probably keep scanning you to monitor it. it shouldn't mean a section, but if the head isn't engaged when they induce you, they will be very careful if they break your waters to male sure that the cord doesn't drop down,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks for your reply!

feel a bit more reasured now, will wait and see what they say on monday after scan, thanks again!

Amy x


----------

